

This cold email technique worked for me - marinos
http://www.therisetothetop.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/ColdEmailTemplates.pdf

======
bbourn
This is brilliant, thanks for posting! Also, the best times to send an email
and ensure a response is from 9pm-12am, and during the weekends. Learned that
from another article.

~~~
marinos
Interesting. Do you have the link for that article? I'd love to read it!

~~~
bbourn
You know, I can't find the original article, but there are a ton of articles
if you search for it. Here's a good one:
[http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/whats-
best-t...](http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/whats-best-time-
day-send-email-148113)

The point that the article I read made is that it's not so much about when an
email gets Opened, but when the response rate is the highest, and that occurs
mainly during low traffic times, such as late at night, and on weekends. It's
more about being one of a few "unread" than being available during peak
traffic times.

